# CBD oil



## coolbeans (Feb 3, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience or research regarding CBD/cannabis oil for inflammation in Crohn's??


----------



## my little penguin (Feb 3, 2018)

Tagging Crohnsinct 
Data shows pain improvement 
No mucosal healing found


----------



## Maya142 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have done a little bit of research - I have mostly found that it works for nausea and pain but haven't seen any good research to suggest it gets inflammation under control and can lead to mucosal healing.

However, I've been looking at medical marijuana and not specifically CBD oil.


----------



## coolbeans (Feb 3, 2018)

A co worker of mine who is a bulldog when it comes to research has been looking into it for a while. She collected facts, videos and podcasts before she presented it to me today.  I watched a video on a young man making a presentation & telling his story. Then I searched the forum & found his name on here also. He had pics of his before & after scopes. He still takes meds but not near what he was taking. However I also wonder if it works so good, why aren't all of us informed about it?  I will keep reading & get back to you.


----------



## my little penguin (Feb 3, 2018)

A single person is an isolated incident 
Not necessarily a study 
Plus adult ibd is extremely different than kiddie ibd
They know the phenotypes are vastly different 
How they behave 
Outcomes
Meds that work 
So even if you find an adult study it can’t be applied to kids 
Did Cincy recommend it ?
They are the tops in research


----------



## bethhall3434 (Feb 4, 2018)

I asked out GI Specialist about it and she said she actually has a couple of patients who were trying it and she’d let me know how the results were.  She didn’t seem to overly excited about it, but was definitely willing to work with and discuss it with us.  I’ll keep you guys informed.  We see her again in March.


----------



## crohnsinct (Feb 4, 2018)

Yep!  I have researched it also for a few health issues and all I can come up with for IBD is symptom relief and no evidence of mucosal healing.  As a matter of fact in one study I read the mucosa was worse after and the doctors are hypothesizing that because symptoms were relieved the patients weren't complaining and thus they were under treating disease.  The adult world is much more liberal in their use and willing to try it because the stakes aren't as high with regard to under treated disease.  With the kids there are growth, brain development, puberty etc issues.  Plus their disease is more aggressive by nature.


----------



## Maya142 (Feb 4, 2018)

I wanted to add - if your daughter is in a lot of pain and that's why you are looking at it, then it's worth speaking to pain management. Some pain management doctors, even pediatric ones, do use medical marijuana.

We have held off on medical marijuana because there is evidence that it impacts brain development. But now that my daughter is older, we are looking into it much more seriously. But only for pain, not at all for disease control.


----------



## coolbeans (Feb 4, 2018)

she doesn't complain of pain often.  We were reading about how it might help the inflammation but haven't delved too deeply yet.  I would never want to do anything that would hinder her growth or development.  Crohnsinct--that study makes sense--I tell my hubby that just b/c she looks ok on the outside doesn't mean that her insides are doing ok. 
No dr has talked to us about it.  We were planning on discussing it with our pharmacist who is also a close friend. Mainly the people I have heard that have used it are adults or older kids now that I think about it.  
We just are not feeling that good about the ileostomy option right now--her dad and I have some reservations & are planning to read more about it. 
Thanks for the input--I knew I could count on you all!!


----------



## Jabee (Feb 4, 2018)

My GI really likes marijuana, but mostly for pain. I use it in a 1:1 (high cbd no thc : high thc low cbd) ratio for migraines as well as my crohns pain. It really helps me. I am fortunate to live in a state where marijuana has been legalized so it’s easy to buy, though.


----------



## xvee (Feb 5, 2018)

I tried it for 2 months. Cost more than $400. Had no effect on pain or any other Crohns symptoms. I think cbd needs thc to work.


----------



## CraftyRascall (Feb 20, 2018)

coolbeans said:


> Does anyone have any experience or research regarding CBD/cannabis oil for inflammation in Crohn's??


I have recently been making my own CBD oil.  I have a high CBD low THC (17 to 1)  (lab tested) strain that I have been giving to my 25 yr old son who was Dx at age 14 w Ulcerative Colitis and Rhematoid Arthritis. He has been taking for about a month now and is still taking his medicines prescribed by the dr.  I think its too soon for results but I too am curious if anyone out there has had any successes/problems to report with CBD/THC oils? Disclaimer: yes I live in legalized state, yes my son takes knowingly, and no, this oil does not get you high.  Any responses greatly appreciated.


----------



## bethhall3434 (Mar 4, 2018)

We see our GI Specialist tomorrow, I’ll ask her more about it.  My mom is a nurse, she used to do peds but switched.  She’s going back to peds so she attended a class and part of the class discussed the strain of medical marijuana for pediatric Crohns patients and how the test trials have been very successful.  I’ll get more info on it and let you know.


----------



## coolbeans (Mar 5, 2018)

I am eager to hear what they have to say. Thanks.


----------



## xenofluid (Mar 24, 2018)

I, myself, am taking cbd pills and oil and have just been approved for medical marijuana as well. I’m happy to offer any insight. For my own experience, I’d have to say the oil worked extremely well. 750mg, one dropper under the tongue, and the next day I had no more blood in my stool! It’s fairly new for me, and I am on a very strong/high dose for both the oil and pills so I guess it depends on how much you take. I started with 750mg of oil, and 1000mg of pills. Be warned, although, because I did have an incident where I collapsed in the kitchen unable to breathe as I did not realize that it made me extremely dehydrated. Make sure to drink up to four bottles of water a day while on it, that’s what I’ve been doing and I haven’t had any trouble with it since.


----------



## mrsT17 (Jun 7, 2018)

xenofluid said:


> I, myself, am taking cbd pills and oil and have just been approved for medical marijuana as well. I’m happy to offer any insight. For my own experience, I’d have to say the oil worked extremely well. 750mg, one dropper under the tongue, and the next day I had no more blood in my stool! It’s fairly new for me, and I am on a very strong/high dose for both the oil and pills so I guess it depends on how much you take. I started with 750mg of oil, and 1000mg of pills. Be warned, although, because I did have an incident where I collapsed in the kitchen unable to breathe as I did not realize that it made me extremely dehydrated. Make sure to drink up to four bottles of water a day while on it, that’s what I’ve been doing and I haven’t had any trouble with it since.


We are looking for something for my husband to take to alleviate his symptoms. He is on 5 different medications, including one for pain with minimal results. We are not familiar with brands and companies who provide cbd oil either in pill or oil form. Would you mind saying what brand you take? If it's not allowed on here, you could email a link. I would be greatful.


----------



## chronieee (Jun 22, 2018)

link doesn't work bethhall3434


----------



## Maya142 (Jun 22, 2018)

We tried it (a high CBD formulation). It was a bust for my daughter. It actually caused MORE diarrhea. And only helped with pain a little, so it was not worth it for her.


----------



## bethhall3434 (Jun 22, 2018)

I know, sorry! Here’s a link to another great article.  I didn’t ask my daughters GI Specialist last time but we’ll see her on July 3rd so I’ll ask then.  I’ll put it on my list of questions.  

http://haleighshope.co/research/cannabis-as-a-treatment-for-crohns-disease/


----------



## bethhall3434 (Aug 1, 2018)

Copiaba essential oil....compared to CBD. I thought some of you might be interested.  

https://doterraoil.wordpress.com/2017/09/20/5-reasons-copiaba-essential-oil-is-better-than-cbd-oil/


----------



## ScottPreot (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DBurgess (Nov 10, 2020)

On this forum I recently, hi all. I've tried CBD on both myself and my favorite Pets. When I came across CBD for cats however, I still decided to buy this product for my cat, because after we were recommended Catnip, the cat became even more excited and reactive, which was not part of my plans. It's good that CBD has a relaxing effect and my cat has become much calmer. When I purchased a CD for myself, I understood the state of my cat and felt what relaxation I experienced after taking it


----------



## Crabi (Apr 12, 2021)

I been reading about CBG oil not CBD oil, from what i read they are actually getting healing results from the CBG oil, i bought some smokable CBG and tried it not sure it had any affect but im also not positive fro crohns yet, i get my colonoscopy may 10th, im very concerned with this, for 20 plus years i have been told it was IBS not IBD,


----------



## Crabi (Aug 9, 2021)

scottohib said:


> I've never heard that this can help.


according to what i have read so far, CBD is a topical anti inflammatory, CBG works with your body assisting your own anti inflammatory systems, basically your body already has CBG, when smoked your absorb more CBG that will help your own body work better not just like a bandaid, i also read its in clinical test trials now due to that property. I found some locally but i have to smoke it, they have pills but not allot of folks make them most use CBD. I never heard of it until i started looking around


----------

